# A Good 3x3x3



## Rayne (Mar 27, 2010)

So I'm placing a whole bunch of orders later today to get a large collection of cubes. Right now I have 2 store-boughts, and I average around 35 seconds. I want to get one more good 3x3x3 from popbuying or cfu preferably, but if you disagree with one of the choices I already made for a cube, please tell me. And please include a link to the cube you suggest.

2x2x2 - Eastsheen
3x3x3 - F-II, A-II, (ONE MORE)
4x4x4 - Mini QJ
5x5x5 - V-Cube

EDIT: I received an AII and an AV, but I can't tell the difference. One of the bags has a yellow-orange core and one has a beige core. Which one is which?


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 27, 2010)

2x2- Get a LanLan 2x2
3x3 - F-II, A-II, A-V and mod it
4x4 - Mini QJ
5x5- V cube
where to get it from (except vcube) - Popbuying.com


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 27, 2010)

Rayne said:


> So I'm placing a whole bunch of orders later today to get a large collection of cubes. Right now I have 2 store-boughts, and I average around 35 seconds. I want to get one more good 3x3x3 from popbuying or cfu preferably, but if you disagree with one of the choices I already made for a cube, please tell me. And please include a link to the cube you suggest.
> 
> 2x2x2 - Eastsheen
> 3x3x3 - F-II, A-II, (ONE MORE)
> ...


 That's good, try to get a LanLan 2x2x2 if you can - they're on Popbuying, speedcubeshop.com, speedcubingstore.webs.com, cubingstore.webs.com...you name it. East sheens lock up too much.
As for 3x3x3s, F-II is good, Alpha-II isn't good if this is your first speedcube, because the edges and stuff have tabs to make it "unpoppable"...so it's harder to assemble. You should get a type C (either model, they feel the same to me) and/or a Type Alpha-I. Those are my favorite in the Alpha group.
As for 4x4x4, Mini QJs are good, for 5x5x5s, V-cubes are good after you break it in and stuff, but mine is really loose, looser than I'd like it to be right now. I actually like my Rubik's 5x5x5 the best, I've been breaking it in for a very long time (a few years, I'd say), and it's definitely my favorite out of the ones I have (Rubik's, East Sheen, V-cube). But it does take a long time to get it to where you like it.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Mar 27, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> Rayne said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm placing a whole bunch of orders later today to get a large collection of cubes. Right now I have 2 store-boughts, and I average around 35 seconds. I want to get one more good 3x3x3 from popbuying or cfu preferably, but if you disagree with one of the choices I already made for a cube, please tell me. And please include a link to the cube you suggest.
> ...


 
I'm pretty sure you're talking about the alpha III.


----------



## Dfgged (Mar 27, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> AvidCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Rayne said:
> ...



n00bs you guys are tlking about the what used to be called new type A II. Alpha II just has tracks, and there aren't any tabs to make it "unpopable"


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

I agree with most people here. Your V-Cube5 and miniQJ are good choices. You should look at getting a LanLan instead of the Eastsheen. When it comes to 3x3's the FII is a must, but I might look at getting the CII as well. Then you could get the AII or C4U (MHZ) cube as the third option.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 27, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> 2x2- Get a LanLan 2x2
> 3x3 - F-II, A-II, A-V and mod it
> 4x4 - *Mini QJ*
> 5x5- V cube
> where to get it from (except vcube) - Popbuying.com



Noooo.
Get a YJ then PinMod it.

Don't buy V-Cubes from popbuying. Buy them from V-Cubes.com.


----------



## Dfgged (Mar 27, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2- Get a LanLan 2x2
> ...


He said that


----------



## Muesli (Mar 27, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2- Get a LanLan 2x2
> ...



Or get a Mini-QJ, and don't have to mod it.


----------



## Sherwood (Mar 27, 2010)

You need to get an aAV then mod it


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 27, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



You can cut half a center piece when you have a YJ pin modded. I'll upload a video of it, the results when the mod is done are GREAT!


----------



## Rayne (Mar 27, 2010)

YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME The day I'm gonna place my orders popbuying is down for 3 days.

EDIT: Oh and I also have to make a new cfu account and put all the things back into the cart which I can't find anymore.


----------



## inuyasha51089 (Mar 27, 2010)

look ok i have what use to be called a new type A III and its the best cube i own especially for the price. it even beats out my haiyan memory but its very close i recomend one of theses they are super fast and best a little looser allowing for wicked cuts and no poping


----------



## Rayne (Mar 27, 2010)

I just found out that what used to be cubeforyou.com is cubefans.com. Sorry for raging, I guess I'll just have to order the stuff from popbuying in 3 days.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Mar 27, 2010)

I would get a lan lan 2x2, I had an eastsheen but when I got my lan lan i set a new pb my very first solve!


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 27, 2010)

Type AIII is horrible I tried one before, lubricant dont work just too terible. Get a Cube4 YOU White DIY thats my main speedcube right now


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 27, 2010)

Instead of AV go with CII. 
Seeing as I have never tried an AII, I don't know how good it is, but I like the AV most when it comes to type As.


----------



## heavypoly6 (Mar 27, 2010)

You should get the YJ 4x4, it's really worth it after modding it!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

Or you could just get both! Lol


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 27, 2010)

this


----------



## Rayne (Mar 28, 2010)

Is this the correct way to mod an AV? http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=OojTR2MkZIE&feature=related
Also, which of all of the cubes 2x2x2-5x5x5 need lubing?


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 28, 2010)

just get a DaYan. period


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 28, 2010)

you can order all of those from me (except for vcube) on monday.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 28, 2010)

1x1- anything but rubik's
2x2-lanlan
3x3-f2 or a5 or haiyan memory
4x4-any qj
5x5-v-cube
6x6-v-cube
7x7-v-cube


----------



## inuyasha51089 (Mar 29, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> Type AIII is horrible I tried one before, lubricant dont work just too terible. Get a Cube4 YOU White DIY thats my main speedcube right now



um what i am calling the A III is the Type alpha with only 2 tabs on the edge peices. for lube use CRC and solve with it for a solid 30 or so solves before you pass judgement to it btw i also have mine so loose that i can literally fit my pointer finger between any corner and edge peice. the cube starts out a little clicky but quickly becomes very fast and very good (granted i only have the white one still have yet to get a black one)


----------

